# Forellen einsetzen



## maltaa14 (24. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag

Ich habe da auch so ne frage ich habe einen 300 qm großen Teich der 1 bis 1,70 Tief ist Qellewasser  kommt ständig hinzu. Ich wolte Forellen reintuhen weiß auch was für verausetztungen Forellen haben. wolte nur fragen was für ein grund soll der Teich haben sollen es steine sein oder kann es auch nur matsch sein und wie veile forellen kann ich einseten das sie noch genung Nahrung haben ?
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## ebo (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzten*

Als erstes würde ich das Wasser einmal untersuchen lassen. Das Quellwasser und somit auch der Teich könnte durch Landwirtschaft oder anderen Gegebenheiten verunreinigt sein.

Poste doch mal die Wasserwerte dann kann man dir mehr sagen.

Eines steht jedoch fest.
Forellen sind sehr sehr anspruchsvolle Fische und man muss sich sehr gut auskennen. Auch die Fütterung ist nicht unwichtig weil man Forellen auch überfüttern kann.


----------



## maltaa14 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzten*

erstmal danke 

also vor zwei jahren waren dort schon forellen und andere Fische drin und die haben so ohne Nahrung überlebt was für ein umfeld brauchen den forellen damit meine ich ob auf dem Grund steine sein sollen oder nur matsch und welche Tiefe braucht das wasser minimal ?
Zur wasser qualität: das wasser ist gut weil es frisch von einer 2 km entferneten quelle kommt.
Noch ne andere frage können in dem wasser große wasser  __ schnecken  überleben ?
wie überfüttert man sie den und was passiert dann ?


----------



## ebo (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzten*

Forellen sind sehr __ empfindliche Fische. Sie brauchen besonders sauerstoffreiches Wasser.

Es kommt auch drauf an, was du mit den Forellen willst. Züchten?

Die Wasserqualität richtet sich nicht nach der Quelle, die 2km entfernt liegt. Durch die Anlieger können sehr viel Schadstoffe in den Bach und dadurch auch in deinen Teich gelangen.

Am besten wachsen sie mit genügend Lebendfutter. Je nach Besatz wirst du aber dazufüttern müssen. 
Das ganze ist aber eine Wissenschaft für sich. 

Wirklich Ahnung habe ich auch nicht davon. Google doch mal nach Forellenzucht und suche dir einen Teichinhaber in deiner Nähe. Mit dem Unterhalte dich einfach mal.
Oder schau dir einfach mal an, welchen Aufwand die treiben.


----------



## maltaa14 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

jo mach ich ich fragen den züchter wo ich auch die forellen wenn alles klappt bekomt. Danke


----------



## maltaa14 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

Hab trotzdem noch ne feage was für ein umfeld brauchen forellen brauchen sie flanzen oder steine oder matsch?
Macht es sin z,b pvc rohre in den teich knapp über den grund zu hängen damit sie einen unterschlupf haben halten sie sich in stillen stälen oder ehr pleternen ställen wo das wasser gerade reinkommt auf ?


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

Hallo Malta,

Deine Fragen sind hier ein wenig schwierig zu beantworten. Die meisten User in unserem Forum haben ganz "normale" Gartenteiche oder Koiteiche. Kaum einer wird Forellen haben, weil diese Fische Ansprüche stellen, die ein normaler Teich nicht erfüllen kann.

Aber lies mal diese Beiträge, vielleicht findest Du hier die Informationen, die Du suchst:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23063/?q=forellen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19126

Oder schick mal eine PN an Flohkrebs, die hat nämlich einen Forellenteich.


----------



## maltaa14 (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

jo thx

Hab noch ne andere frage habe jetzt 60 forellen drin und wolte fragen mit was man die füttern soll den ich möchte die nicht mit so einen mast futter geben sie sollen relativ normal aufwachsen  und ich möchte sie auch nicht angeln und wie viel soll ich pro woche reituhen


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

Servus Malta

Herzlich Willkommen

Auszug aus Wikipedia


> Im Süßwasser bevorzugen sie kalte Flüsse, Seen und Bäche und ernähren sich vor allem von Wasserinsekten, aber auch von fliegenden Insekten.


Quelle

Setze dich einmal mit dem User "Salmo Trutta Fario" in Verbindung, per PN, vielleicht kann er Dir Auskunft geben 

Zum Bodengrund: Schau dir einmal Bäche/Seen an ... wie deren Untergrund beschaffen ist . Diesen würde ich dann nachahmen.


----------



## Salmo Trutta Fario (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

Hallo, 
wenn fragen offen sind kann man mir gerne eine PN schicken.

MfG Timothy


----------



## Carlo_M (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

Hallo, 

habe zirka 80 Forellen in meinem Teich,benutze schwimmendes Futter (1 mal pro Woche April bis Oktober), genügt vollkommen, anderwertig gehen die Froellen auf wie Hefeteig und sehen aus wie schwangere Goldfische. Im Winter füttere ich die Forellen nie.

Angfang April sehen meine Forellen für einige vielleicht abgemagert aus, für mich als Hobbyfischer jedoch sehr gut.

Und diejenigen, die auf dem Grill landen, schmecken sehr gut.


----------



## Limnos (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

Wenn man keinen Teich hat, dessen Wassertemperatur das ganze Jahr unter 20°C bleibt, sollte man es vergessen. Bei der Bachforelle sowieso, und auch bei der Regenbogenforelle wird es kritisch. Wenn der Teich nach Süden hin von Bäumen beschattet wird, ist das schon ein Vorteil. Ob diese Temperaturgrenze gehalten werden kann, hängt aber auch von der Zuflussmenge an heißen Tagen ab. Ein Springbrunnen kann zusätzliche Kühle schaffen. Wenn kein Mastfutter zugefüttert werden soll, dann wird es kritisch, denn Insektennahrung, über die natürlich am Teich vorkommende hinaus, ist in den Mengen nicht beschaffbar. Ich würde 1cbm Wasser pro Forelle für eine Mindestforderung halten, wobei nicht so sehr große Tiefe sondern größtmögliche Fläche für Anflugnahrung wichtig ist. Man weiß, dass Forellen bis zu 500 meist sehr kleine Insekten pro Tag erbeuten. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## canis (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

Für Gartenteiche sind Forellen ohnehin denkbar ungeeignet. Die Gründe wichtigsten Gründe wurden teilweise schon dargelegt: anspruchsvoll gegenüber der Wasserqualität, hohe Temperaturen sind schlecht, sie sind sehr aktive und lebendige Schwimmer und brauchen viel Platz, sehr schnelles Wachstum, sie sind grosse Räuber (nix mit Amphibien oder Kleinfischen im Teich), usw. 

Forellen sollten daher nur im Artteich gehalten werden von Leuten, die das wirklich wollen und sich bewusst sind, worauf es ankommt - und die eben den entsprechenden Teich bieten können.


----------



## 19michl90 (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

hallo ich bin neu hier und weiß gerade nicht wo man hier einen beitrag erstellen kann??
dass war die erste frage und die zweite frage wäre:
was mach ich mit den eiern wenn meine forellen ablaichen???


----------



## muschtang (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Forellen einsetzen*

Die Regenbogenforellen laichen mit großer sicherheit nicht im Gartenteich ab!

Wenn du Nachwuchs willst, musst du auf Bachforellen Umstellen!

Zum erstellen eines Beitrages: Oben auf FORUM klicken, dann deinen Themenbereich wählen also bsp. bei dir "Fische (allgemein)", danach über der Überschrift "Forum: Fische (allgemein) " auf Neues Thema klicken!


----------

